# Lace monitor outdoor enclosure



## JAS101 (Nov 8, 2011)

i have decided that this summer my lacie will be moving to an outdoor enclosure .
i am thinking about using the cyclone meshed Temporary Fence pannels as they are rather cheap $44 each ,
Size: 2100mm (H) x 2400mm (W) [ im thinking the total enclosure side would be 2400 wide and 4800 long ] just wondering what pepole thought and if they have a better idea.


----------



## thomasbecker (Nov 10, 2011)

you could possibly buy an aviary already made.


----------



## kr0nick (Nov 10, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> i have decided that this summer my lacie will be moving to an outdoor enclosure .
> i am thinking about using the cyclone meshed Temporary Fence pannels as they are rather cheap $44 each ,
> Size: 2100mm (H) x 2400mm (W) [ im thinking the total enclosure side would be 2400 wide and 4800 long ] just wondering what pepole thought and if they have a better idea.


Hey Jas I am planning a huge lace monitor aviary (6Wx3Dx2H that metres) and I am going with 25mmx25mmx2mm galvanized box steel, making 3x2 panels that bolt together I will post up picks once the panels are made which should be after xmas holidays as I will have time then. but its not going to be as expensive as I thought it would around $200 for the steel and around that for the mesh which isn't to bad for something that will last forever and I can pack it up and move so my lacies stay with me forever. 
but anyway that is an option for you if you have the funds.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Are they the chea mesh panels that are on ebay? Just be careful with cheap cyclone mesh, we use lots of it work(wildlife park) and the chea stuff used recently is already starting to show signs of rust whereas the good quality stuff thats been there for ten years is still in good nic.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 10, 2011)

kr0nick said:


> Hey Jas I am planning a huge lace monitor aviary (6Wx3Dx2H that metres) and I am going with 25mmx25mmx2mm galvanized box steel, making 3x2 panels that bolt together I will post up picks once the panels are made which should be after xmas holidays as I will have time then. but its not going to be as expensive as I thought it would around $200 for the steel and around that for the mesh which isn't to bad for something that will last forever and I can pack it up and move so my lacies stay with me forever.
> but anyway that is an option for you if you have the funds.


 sounds like an option , ill have to look into that . i have $1000 to spend .



snakeynewbie said:


> Are they the chea mesh panels that are on ebay? Just be careful with cheap cyclone mesh, we use lots of it work(wildlife park) and the chea stuff used recently is already starting to show signs of rust whereas the good quality stuff thats been there for ten years is still in good nic.


 yeah there cheap pannels on ebay , im still undecided on what im going to do [ i have until xmas time to buy and make something]


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow you could do something awesome with $1000. I bought my gorgeous big aviary i excellent condition of ebay for $300, its 2.4 metres deep by 3.6 metres long and 2 metres tall. For not much you could easily add an outdoor area. Ive added an outdoor part to mine which is about 4 metres long so it has a total length of nearly 8 metres. Mines a very luxurious chook pen not a lacie enclosure but the theory is the same


----------



## kr0nick (Nov 10, 2011)

wow mate if you have a grand to spend lol go nuts if you want size. If you can weld or no someone who can, you should be able to make a permanent or movable enclosure of decent size with $1000 and if you can buy seconds then it will be even cheaper, look out for my thread when I start construction and it might give you some ideas.
Also snake newbie that sounds awsome do you have any pics and also what is it made out of?


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I cant upload pics opn my ipad but there are a couple of pics of it from a few months ao on my blog

There's no place like home...

Since then the garden beds have been expanded, there is a large raised koi pond next to it on one end and a garden shed at the other end, ive just been, lazy and havent added to my blog recently 

On hindsite the timber used for the outdoor part is 2.4 so its actually more like 8.5 - 9 metres long


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 10, 2011)

It maybe easier and cheaper to buy an outdoor aviary from bunnings Im going to have a look at one for my lacie too


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Bunnings aint much good for aviaries, the ones they sell are quite small, sold as chook coops for 2-3 chooks only, they wouldnt last long for a lacie before youd have to upsize. That aviary i bought for $300 second hand retails for over $1000 so well worth trawling ebay and keeping an eye out for things.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 10, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> I cant upload pics opn my ipad but there are a couple of pics of it from a few months ao on my blog
> 
> There's no place like home...
> 
> ...


very cool , what size mesh is that ?


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I bought the mesh second hand off ebay also, the majority of it is 20mm square aviary mesh but there is a couple of pieces of 12 mm mesh when i rN out of the other. It is also meshed over the top as well to ensure chooks stay in and foxes out so the aviary door stays open 24/7 now


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 10, 2011)

kr0nick said:


> wow mate if you have a grand to spend lol go nuts if you want size. If you can weld or no someone who can, you should be able to make a permanent or movable enclosure of decent size with $1000 and if you can buy seconds then it will be even cheaper, look out for my thread when I start construction and it might give you some ideas.
> Also snake newbie that sounds awsome do you have any pics and also what is it made out of?


yeah i can weld , i have a gasless mig welder here [ from building car days lol] . i might have to go to the local steel supplier and check out some prices on RHS and wire mesh .



snakeynewbie said:


> I bought the mesh second hand off ebay also, the majority of it is 20mm square aviary mesh but there is a couple of pieces of 12 mm mesh when i rN out of the other. It is also meshed over the top as well to ensure chooks stay in and foxes out so the aviary door stays open 24/7 now


 yeah ill go with the 12mm wire [ same size as i used for the turtles enclosure] . looks like i have more ideas thanks


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

If you can get a large aviary cheap off ebay and then weld some panels and use them to create an outdoor area i think that would be your cheapest option.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 28, 2012)

well a bit of an update , i decided to go with temp fencing [ but not the cyclone mesh style].
and wraped the whole enclosure with chicken wire , to keep jubb jubb the lace from sticking his head out to eat one of my chooks lol.
the enclosure is 5meters long x 2meters high and 2 meters wide [ extra pannels can be added later on if need be]
then he has a 4ft long x 2ft high x 2ft wide warm[ heated box ] in the shed that he can access at any time he wishes .


----------



## Herc (Jan 28, 2012)

looks ok, but you may find him gone one day, that mesh you have attached is easily torn apart by lacey's and the gap at the top of the gate it could squeeze through. Good idea to address these issues mate.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 28, 2012)

Herc said:


> looks ok, but you may find him gone one day, that mesh you have attached is easily torn apart by lacey's and the gap at the top of the gate it could squeeze through. Good idea to address these issues mate.


the first pic was a progress pic , the gap at the top of the gate is gone . 
the chicken wire is just so he cant poke his head through , the main mesh is the strength part .


----------



## reptalica (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome pics Jas. So much easier and clearer when someone posts pics. Helps us diy'ers.

Anyways, with that lacie looking just the part in that enclosure who needs a guard dog.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 29, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Awesome pics Jas. So much easier and clearer when someone posts pics. Helps us diy'ers.
> 
> Anyways, with that lacie looking just the part in that enclosure who needs a guard dog.


yeah well i figure between the lace and the croc [ when he gets some size on him] who would be silly enough to jump my fence


----------



## reptalica (Jan 29, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> yeah well i figure between the lace and the croc [ when he gets some size on him] who would be silly enough to jump my fence



Well yeah I'd be silly enough to jump it..........................but only to admire and respect!! :---)


----------



## ricky_91 (Jan 30, 2012)

be very careful of toads


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 30, 2012)

ricky_91 said:


> be very careful of toads


im in vic im yet to see a cane toad here [ apart from gillard ]


----------



## ricky_91 (Jan 30, 2012)

oh sorry didn't check where you are from. i just have seen people put wider mesh around there cages and end up with dead monitors. some one just posted that they have lost one today just now its so sad something introduced can just kill of so many of our animals like that.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 30, 2012)

ricky_91 said:


> oh sorry didn't check where you are from. i just have seen people put wider mesh around there cages and end up with dead monitors. some one just posted that they have lost one today just now its so sad something introduced can just kill of so many of our animals like that.


yeah no worries , i just saw the thread .


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks good mate...


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 17, 2012)

well a bit of an update : 
jubb jubb is doing great since the 4 months of being outside , his typical day is of him spying on next doors backyard - sleeping - then looking on his concrete slab to see if i have left him any food .
the grass has grown very well and now hide the black bark that i put over the wire mesh .


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 17, 2012)

He looks well content on that branch...


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 17, 2012)

looks good, do you anticipate him being okay during winter with the cold?


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 17, 2012)

pythrulz said:


> It maybe easier and cheaper to buy an outdoor aviary from bunnings Im going to have a look at one for my lacie too



The wire mesh on Bunnings aviaries will wreak havoc on a lacies snout.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 17, 2012)

SA_Goannas said:


> looks good, do you anticipate him being okay during winter with the cold?


yeah i think he will be fine , he has a heated warm box that he uses at night and on overcast days . we have allready had some 9 degree nights [ i have a couple of temp gauges with min - max on them ] and the lowest the heated box saw was 20 . his heated box is on a dimming thermostat so if need be i can monitor and adjust to suit .


----------



## Jason.s (May 12, 2012)

Looks great mate, I have mine out side nothing beats kicking back watching them


----------



## Justdragons (May 22, 2012)

Would you be able to go in to a little bit of detail about your heated hide box at all? How is it heated? What sort of thermostats are you using? Is it costing heaps to run? Id love to set this all up it looks fantastic. I just wonder if adelaide is to cold in the winter?


----------

